
Could Unix be the next MS-DOS? (1985 video) - nfriedly

======
scholia
Meaning this Copy of Computer Chronicles - UNIX, 1985? (28 minutes)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8G1qg99Kl4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8G1qg99Kl4)

~~~
nfriedly
Yea... It lost the link. Weird.

